# Breeding my mare UPDATE Mare now in foal



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I have to ask, is there any chance her lameness is heriditary?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Since DKF is a close friend-I can say no. It is not hereditary. That was one of the first questions asked of the vets.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I have decided to breed my mare because she has a chronic lameness and is well bred. So, being that this is my first time breeding a horse and her first time "maiden mare". I have a few questions.
> 
> To start:
> 1) Obviously, I will breed her early this year, but when? I live in upstate, NY; so cold is a factor.
> ...


1) That will depend on when you feel comfortable having the foal. For instance we bred a mare late July/early August because we wanted am early spring/summer baby. If you want a baby around May or June (typical practice for my area, the midwest) it's advised to breed around March-May to allow for leeway. MY advice is to find out when your cold season ends and then breed to allow time for the foal to be a few months old by the time winter comes. 

2) I really think this is a question for your vet. We've had mares where I work that need the extra nutrition before breeding, and others who were find having a tailored diet after breeding. 

3) I'm not sure if a teaser stud is available to you? Our barn usually offers the service if the mare's owner doesn't have a stud to tease the mare to check if she's in heat. I'd ask the stud owner if they have any tips/would be willing to tease her for you. 

I'm sure others can give extremely more detailed advice! Good luck to you!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I looked at a pic of your mare on another thread. I would be so concerned of her dainty legs and small feet which you are already concerned about. These are not good strengths for a working horse. Low heel is another of your concerns. I don't think you can find a stud to alter all of these imperfections. What is the cause of her lameness?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What breed of horse and do you plan on showing the foal?

AQHA & APHA (I don't know about other registries) consider Jan. 1 to be all foals birth date so most show people try to breed for a delivery date as close to Jan. 1 as they can get without fear of it being too early. If a foal is born Dec. 31 then it would be considered 1 year old the next day (unless you are unscrupulous and lie which isn't unheard of) and would have to show in yearling classes and your foal would be at a disadvantage. Same for weanling classes if your showing against foals that were born in Jan./Feb. and yours wasn't born until July. If you don't plan on showing than foaling date is not such an important consideration.

Personally I preferred for mine to be born in late March or April because our spring was usually well underway by then. Plus it gave me some leeway to rebreed if they didn't take the first time (actually only had that happen once-my mares were fertile Myrtles LOL) It also gave me time to geld the colts in late Sept. or early Oct. after the flies were gone and before weaning them in November.

Feed doesn't need to be amped up or changed until her last trimester as long as she is in good shape now.

There's a schedule for giving rhino shots during the pregnancy but I forget what months you're supposed to give them in, your vet will know. For the other vaccines you want to give them a week or 2 before foaling so the mare's immunities will be at their highest which will then be passed onto the foal.

You can tease your mare with a stallion to know if she's in heat, I even used a neighbors very studdy pony gelding one time before I had my own stallion or you can have her ultrasounded. Not sure if there are body temperature changes in mares like there is in women that might be something to ask your vet about.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree that unless you will be showing the foal, waiting for better weather is best. We don't show and our horses are out 24x7, so we shoot for April foals here. March can still get pretty cold, and April allows a good 6-7 months of growing before the next real cold.

We start ramping up the mares feed starting at 8 months to get to 2x the normal feed amount and continue that through 3 months of nursing. Some folks change the feed, but we keep our mares on their normal 14% pellet.

We give Pneumabort K®+1b at 5 and 7 months, and their normal spring shots 1 month before foaling.

The best way is to tease her with a stallion if she doesn't normally show when in season. Even many "well behaved" mares, though, do exhibit _minor_ behavior changes, e.g. crankiness, bossiness with other members of the herd when coming into season that can provide a good guess if you've seen this as a repeatable cycle during the year.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

JCnGrace and Painthorse have given you sound advice.
Is there a gelding nearby that you can walk past the mare? Sometimes all it takes it a male for a mare to show heat.
Its still early in the year and some mares cycle all year but most do not and those that do only cycle for short periods.
Waiting until Spring has arrived will induce a longer heat cycle and a more obvious one. Shalom


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Gosh, I am so sorry, I didn't see the responses to this thread until today. I wonder if they hit spam. Oh well. thank you for all the good responses and advice. Jazz is a Quarter Horse -- I am hoping that this will be a reining/cow horse baby. 

So that being said I would like the baby fairly early, but I guess January and February are a bit early because of the cold. So maybe March/April. 

I will try to tease her with some geldings -- I don't have any access to stallions, but good advice about talking with the baby daddy. 

I have just sent away for the QH 5 panel to have her tested. Can't be too careful.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

So, if any of you are still following this thread, I did breed my mare. Her last breeding date was April 25th 2015, which makes her due between March 21 and April 5th. She is a virgin mare and I am a virgin mare mama. I could use as much help and suggestions as possible. She is doing great right now and lives outside 24/7. I assume that I should be turning her out by her self starting at the beginning of March? She is out with her mare buddy right now. She is the boss. LOL. I will take some photos of her this week, but currently too windy to take photos.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> So, if any of you are still following this thread, I did breed my mare. Her last breeding date was April 25th 2015, which makes her due between March 21 and April 5th. She is a virgin mare and I am a virgin mare mama. I could use as much help and suggestions as possible. She is doing great right now and lives outside 24/7. I assume that I should be turning her out by her self starting at the beginning of March? She is out with her mare buddy right now. She is the boss. LOL. I will take some photos of her this week, but currently too windy to take photos.


I'd leave her with her buddy until she starts acting stand offish. Maiden mares are notoriously unpredictable as to due dates, so I wouldn't separate her too soon.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If you're going to start a foaling date pool I'm in for April 4th.

Is her pasture mate bred too?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Better not be April 4! I will be away! SHe needs to hold off until the 5th or 6th. I will have a talk with her.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> If you're going to start a foaling date pool I'm in for April 4th.
> 
> Is her pasture mate bred too?


I love that. I will start it in March. No she is a retired TB.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Better not be April 4! I will be away! SHe needs to hold off until the 5th or 6th. I will have a talk with her.


I hope you are around. I am going to need your help.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

JC-pasture mate is NOT bred.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, did your vet put your mare on a vaccine schedule? I get terrified about the number of mare owners that I talk to that hardly ever vaccinate their animals, let alone put them on a proper pregnancy vaccination schedule.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, my vet actually recommends Rhino vaccine at 3, 5, 7 & 9 months, so my girls get 4. Then 30 days out we do the Vetera Gold XP + VEE, and Rabies. I do everyone in the barn at the same time, so when I give the earliest mare her 30 day out vaccine, I line 'em all up and do 'em at once. The only variation would be if I had a mare who was not due for more than 30 days later than the first mare. Since I try to get the 2 or sometimes 3 mares I breed each year done so they deliver within a couple of weeks of each other, it's generally all at once.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I love that. I will start it in March. No she is a retired TB.


 Just curious about the pasture mate because I was going to suggest not separating since it would give your foal a playmate.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Triple E said:


> Just out of curiosity, did your vet put your mare on a vaccine schedule? I get terrified about the number of mare owners that I talk to that hardly ever vaccinate their animals, let alone put them on a proper pregnancy vaccination schedule.



Yes, she was on the Rhino Flu 5-7-9 months and then she has the vet coming on the 24th for rabis and just Rhino. Maybe others, but honestly can't remember. She was just wormed too.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> Just curious about the pasture mate because I was going to suggest not separating since it would give your foal a playmate.


That is so cool not too separate. Doesn't the mare get protective? I will probably start bringing the mare in at night the 2nd half of the month.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If I had more than 1 mare pregnant they all stayed out together during the day and in stalls at night when it got time and I started foal watch. Once the foal was born they got time to bond, time for the foals to get up and down a couple of times and then back out with the herd. Mares do get protective but other broodies just seem to know not to try messing with another mare's foal. Of course, there's always exceptions to that rule.

Only 1 foal coming in a given year and I gave the foal time to really get his legs working well, maybe a week, before adding my babysitting gelding to the mix and once he was good with the foal I could add other horses that got along well with others because he would help the mare keep the others away.

Not the best picture since it was taken at dusk but here is a picture of him and another gelding babysitting the weanlings. He's on the far left, then the younger gelding and then 4 weanling butts.









Same year when the mares were still with the foals.









You can only see the other foals's legs in this picture but this is 2 broodmares with foals having breakfast. The filly in the picture was born the previous evening so mare & foal had all night together then out with the others come morning.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Forgot to add, the BIGGEST mistake I ever made was keeping a mare and foal separated from every one else until weaning time. I did that with our first foal and to this day (20 years later) he's a pain in the butt when adding a new horse to the herd. The ones that grew up in a herd setting are good about meeting newcomers. It was also harder on him being separated from the mare when weaning time came than it was on weanlings who still had the rest of their herd to depend on.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> Forgot to add, the BIGGEST mistake I ever made was keeping a mare and foal separated from every one else until weaning time. I did that with our first foal and to this day (20 years later) he's a pain in the butt when adding a new horse to the herd. The ones that grew up in a herd setting are good about meeting newcomers. It was also harder on him being separated from the mare when weaning time came than it was on weanlings who still had the rest of their herd to depend on.


great advice. I probably don't have enough horses to put more then the current mare out with baby and mama. But one is better then none and I could rotate. She loves my gelding.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay, a question for all you experts out there. My mare lives outside now, but I plan her inside when it gets closer to the due date (March 21-April 8) When should I start bringing her in? Also, why do you have to use straw in a stall for delivery? Okay, and then how many bales of straw do you think I should have on hand. How much straw goes in a stall. I know I sound pretty stupid about this, but I really don't know.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Okay, a question for all you experts out there. My mare lives outside now, but I plan her inside when it gets closer to the due date (March 21-April 8) When should I start bringing her in? Also, why do you have to use straw in a stall for delivery? Okay, and then how many bales of straw do you think I should have on hand. How much straw goes in a stall. I know I sound pretty stupid about this, but I really don't know.


I would start putting her in at night now. I forget, is she maiden? That's actually apropos of nothing in this post, btw. 

Straw is because the baby will inhale the sawdust or bits from the shavings. Straw is generally thought to be cleaner (particulate wise) than the other options. I put down 2 bales in my stalls, 14 X 18 foaling stalls, and I refresh frequently. I cheat a little and put pelleted bedding under the straw to soak up urine, straw SUCKS for wet stuff. I pick the poo out daily, move the straw away from the wet spots, clean them up and then scatter the straw again. When it starts getting low, I add more. I usually by 10 bales of straw/foal, and usually have some left over to bed my chickens.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Okay, a question for all you experts out there. My mare lives outside now, but I plan her inside when it gets closer to the due date (March 21-April 8) When should I start bringing her in? Also, why do you have to use straw in a stall for delivery? Okay, and then how many bales of straw do you think I should have on hand. How much straw goes in a stall. I know I sound pretty stupid about this, but I really don't know.


You start bringing her in when you want to start frequent stall cleaning. The reason for the straw is to provide an environment as clean as you can for a newborn foal, this means that when you start bedding down the stall in deep straw that you clean out all dirty straw frequently to be replaced with new fresh straw. The amount of time you spend with the stall bedded down with straw will determine how much you go through (it is a hassle to cleanup and so it is wise to have the straw on hand and for when she shows immenient signs, but with a maiden you just never know so it just adds to the work and expenses of foal watch). I have watched a mare stare foaling with the mare going into labor while still on shavings for bedding, the owners laid out the straw to cover the shavings as she was beginning to deliver the foal. This saved a lot of cleaning time and amount of straw needed on the part of the owners as they were right there ready. A good clean bed of straw is the cleanest and most friendly foaling environment if a lush grassy pasture isn't available (a frequently rained on grassy pasture is the prime foaling environment). The reason you don't want to foal out on shavings is due to the risk the shavings pose to a foal, which includes the risk of being inhaled into the lungs leading to a life threatening infection. 

The amount of straw bales to buy and the amount you put into a stall depends on the size of the bales and the size of the stall. The good thing about straw is that it is usually cheap, they are lightweight to move and shaking the flakes around a stall to create a fluffy bed is super easy as well as a tad fun.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

How long after foaling should the mare and foal have shavings down when they are in? Just a dumb friend here-;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I keep them on straw for 2-4 weeks before I pull it up and strip the stall.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Good information everyone. I have 6 bales. I will order about 6 more. Not the easiest to find around here. So I guess I am ready. I'm going to take out the boards between the two stalls. Board up one of the doors and put a lower board on the bottom of the gate. I have to pick up the foal blanket (friend of mine is selling to me for $15) I have one of those milk testing kits (which I guess is pretty useless with a maiden mare) I have a foal kit. And most importantly....I have a cot. LOL. Still working on a camera down there. We are not able to get internet down there so we are still working on a solution. 

Here is a picture of her teats.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Milk tests on maidens can work, it just depends on the mare as some follow the book and others break rules. 

One of my younger sisters was on foal watch for her mare 3 years ago, the mare wasn't a maiden as she had previously had two foals before my sister bought her. The mare never got a very big udder (cup size A), never let milk get squeezed out to be tested (had milk testing kit ready if she would let liquid out), never waxed, never showed labor signs and was very sneaky foaling out a filly between night checks 340 days after she had last been bred (baby was dry and nursing when discovered)


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Is there a web site that I can visit to get good information on the whole foaling thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Is there a web site that I can visit to get good information on the whole foaling thing. Any suggestions?


Here is a good website to read:
http://yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htm

Each mare is different and at the bottom of the page in that link has foaling journals (with pictures) of how two other mares progressed, one on the left is a rule breaker and the one on the right was a maiden (click the picture links of the mares to read their foaling journals)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

So she is 310 days along. Just used the calculator. So about 30 days.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> So she is 310 days along. Just used the calculator. So about 30 days.


And 10 days from the safe foaling zone. While 340 days is "average" a full term baby will come when it is developmentally ready which can range from 320 days to 365+ days... Good luck


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When I figure out approximate "due dates", I take the last breeding date (In my mare's case 05/11/15) and add 1 year, subract 30 days, so 5/11/16 - 30 = 04/11/16, plus or minus 10 days to get my range. In Patti's case anywhere from 04/01 - 04/21/16. I'm guessing we'll have a Tax Refund.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> When I figure out approximate "due dates", I take the last breeding date (In my mare's case 05/11/15) and add 1 year, subract 30 days, so 5/11/16 - 30 = 04/11/16, plus or minus 10 days to get my range. In Patti's case anywhere from 04/01 - 04/21/16. I'm guessing we'll have a Tax Refund.


so If I use your calculations this is what I get. 4/25/15 + one year = 4/25/16
4/25/16- 30 days = 4/27/16 So her window is 3/17-4/6. 

And I just called the vet and they said the last confirmed breeding date was 4/25/15 so that makes her 314 days pregnant. Getting closer. 

That Yellow Horse Ranch web site is amazing. I shared it with my vet clinic and she has book marked it. She loved it. Okay. Will post any changes soon.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> so If I use your calculations this is what I get. 4/25/15 + one year = 4/25/16
> 4/25/16- 30 days = 4/27/16 So her window is 3/17-4/6.
> 
> And I just called the vet and they said the last confirmed breeding date was 4/25/15 so that makes her 314 days pregnant. Getting closer.
> ...


Ok, last breeding date, 4/25/15 + 1 year = 4/25/16 - 30 days = 3/25/16 plus or minus 10 days = 3/15 - 4/5/16. It's just a quick way to be able to get a date range in your head, rather than using one of the foaling calculators and over the years it's proved to be pretty darn accurate for me.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I always just used the calculation of 11 months, 10 days after the last breeding date which is basically the same as Dreamcatcher. I always found that pretty darn accurate myself.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And I use this online calculator which gives me days in foal and due date ;-)

Foaling Calculator
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> And I use this online calculator which gives me days in foal and due date ;-)
> 
> Foaling Calculator
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use that too, LOVE it! But if I'm talking outside and it's not handy, I use the mental one and it gets me in the ballpark, so to speak.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 314*

I am loading these up so we can compare as the days go on.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hehe, I love her expression in the picture from behind 

Although to avoid camera lens distortion, you need to step back further and zoom in when taking pictures from behind or from the front because the small camera lens will greatly enlarge objects the closer they are to the lens. So even if your naked eye can see her sides protruding, the camera lens will not if something is much closer. Try it out and compare how much belly shows in pictures from behind with the only change is the distance you stand. A good 25-30 feet away will eliminate lens distortion and suddenly you have a round beachball belly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ROFL! Our poor mares! We have no shame where they're concerned, posting pics of their big bellies, girl parts and huge teats! Can you imagine what we'd do if someone did that to us?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> ROFL! Our poor mares! We have no shame where they're concerned, posting pics of their big bellies, girl parts and huge teats! Can you imagine what we'd do if someone did that to us?


Hahaha!! I think this every time! And sneaking out to take those pictures has me apologizing and begging for them to still love me


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Frank and Bean's husband came over and boarded up one of the doors on my stalls. we took out the boards between and now we have a stall that my mini could be round penned in. LOL. Ready for the Baby Mama!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

One big thing I have noticed with her lately is that she is peeing a lot more. She is a big urinator normally, but now I noticed a lot more. At least her world is a toilet. I won't post any of the updated pics until I really notice a difference. I have a foal blanket and halter coming and also a special feeder. Straw is all set. No real difference with udders.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> One big thing I have noticed with her lately is that she is peeing a lot more. She is a big urinator normally, but now I noticed a lot more. At least her world is a toilet. I won't post any of the updated pics until I really notice a difference. I have a foal blanket and halter coming and also a special feeder. Straw is all set. No real difference with udders.


Pregnant women certainly do have to pee a lot, especially near the end of the pregnancy as the baby is big and the bladder is squished LOL


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Time to start thinking of a name!*

not a lot of changes recently. I do notice that she is shedding like a banshie-more then the other horses. Yesterday and day before her udders were more swollen, but last night she was back to the way she was earlier last week. I will take photos. She is very itchy, but that's probably b/c she is shedding so much. 

I'm going to start bringing her in next week at night. We have a camera ready to go so I'll be able to sit in my house and keep track of her. 

So name ideas: Jazz's dad is Twice as Shiney, her granddad is Shining Spark. Her registered name is Shine and Spin. Jazz's mom is Ms Cougarette. The baby daddy is Dun Roostin. Who is a Rooster (Gallo Del Cielo) 

Open to all ideas. I wouldn't mind throwing in Jazz, but don't have to either. 
like...."Twice as Jazzy"


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Open to all ideas. I wouldn't mind throwing in Jazz, but don't have to either.
> like...."Twice as Jazzy"


I like it, I would keep the "Twice As" in there for sure and adding Jazzy sounds great to me!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Open to all ideas. I wouldn't mind throwing in Jazz, but don't have to either.
> like...."Twice as Jazzy"


I like it, I would keep the "Twice As" in there for sure and adding Jazzy sounds great to me!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Day 326 tomorrow


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Final stretch mama! For names Im gunna put "Not Dun Shining" on the table.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*328 days*

I started leaving her in at night and I have my video all set up. I am sitting here this morning drinking my coffee with the video on watching her. There is even a speaker on it. I spoke with her this a.m. it was so funny to watching her reaction I was laughing out loud. I took a shot in the stall that I attached. I the date is wrong fyi. 

Lots of tail movement. Her udders are very full in the morning but after being outside during the day, it disperses and it's as full. 

I was reading up more on foaling and dealing with the little foal. 

I am headed to the NY Equifest today (back tonight) to help with a demo on Reined Cow Horse. Hopefully she doesn't decide to go while I am running about this weekend. I do have my video, which I can access any where as long as I have internet access. 

Okay, holding back on the udder shots, but if there are big changes I will post.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That pic makes the barn look so dark-and it is anything but! Guess it is because the doors are closed.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> That pic makes the barn look so dark-and it is anything but! Guess it is because the doors are closed.


it's at night with an infared light. the camera is taking it and Jazzy doesn't know I am taking it.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*331 days*

I don't think it's happening soon. She seems really comfortable. Her udders are filling up more and more everyday. But her tail is still fairly tight and everything in the hind end looks relatively normal. Love watching her in the stall. 
I gave my family members the app and password so they can watch her. My son, who is in college in VT. (I live in NY) texted me last night to make sure she was okay b/c she was laying down in the stall. LOL. I look and she was snoring. At least I have others keeping an eye on her. 

Lisa


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Loving watching her.......and ready to run out the door if I see something! (provided I am not at work....then I will be dying!)


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you think I should start another thread Frank and Beans?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Do you think I should start another thread Frank and Beans?


Don't do that, you can just change the heading when the baby arrives. 
I know the anticipation is killing you, my mare is six weeks out and I'm already getting nervous. I can't wait to see your baby.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 334*



LoriF said:


> Don't do that, you can just change the heading when the baby arrives.
> I know the anticipation is killing you, my mare is six weeks out and I'm already getting nervous. I can't wait to see your baby.


Hi,
so the reason I was thinking of changing it is b/c I wanted more advice before then after baby. 

On another note, I spent the morning brushing out and re-doing Jazz's tail. Shedding her out and making her beautiful. I think there is more relaxing in the hind end and her udders have filled up a bit. I will try and post photos later.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Hi,
> so the reason I was thinking of changing it is b/c I wanted more advice before then after baby.
> 
> On another note, I spent the morning brushing out and re-doing Jazz's tail. Shedding her out and making her beautiful. I think there is more relaxing in the hind end and her udders have filled up a bit. I will try and post photos later.


What kind of advice are you looking for? You can start a new thread asking about a particular subject (thread subject asking for help about foaling kits -which you should already have-, vet checks, weaning, foal handling, etc) but all mare/foaling updates are to be here in her foaling thread. You have a number of baby stalkers subscribed to this thread who would likely miss baby announcements in a different thread ;-)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

...and miss Jazzy spent the afternoon rolling in the mud, from the looks of her! Anyway-I have a question-I know the lining of the vagina turns red prior to labor-but does anyone know how long before? Generally, of course, since we are dealing with a maiden, and, it is Jazzy. ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Usually the vulva will swell and lengthen and the interior vulvar membranes will turn bright red around 24-48 hrs before foaling. Not always and not all at the same time with maidens, but if it's bright red......she's getting close.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Usually the vulva will swell and lengthen and the interior vulvar membranes will turn bright red around 24-48 hrs before foaling. Not always and not all at the same time with maidens, but if it's bright red......she's getting close.


These mares kill me. Everything that I read about pregnancy and foaling goes the same way. They'll do this or they'll do that. They'll do all of it or none of it. They may do it for a minute or they'll do it for days. Those are the rules, and if it's a maiden all of the rules go out the window.

Bangs head on wall.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have I shared this with you?

*Mare's Secret Code of Honor *

The mare's secret code of honor is as old as horses themselves and is ultimately
the species best kept secret. No mare shall ever produce a foal before its time.

(It's time being determined by the following factors):

1. No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be
a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.

2. Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled
hair and the inability to form a sentence mean you're getting close.

3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at
least one day for each item.

4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready.
You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!

5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen
phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!",
wait three days and produce a foal.

6. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such
as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from
it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping
in those who wait.

7. The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates.
Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that
baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings,
the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

8. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the
weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm
warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out
and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole
thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

9. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time Someone comes into the stable to
check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

10. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how Truly special horses are. Do
your best to reward those who wait with a Beautiful painted filly to carry on the mares code of honor for
the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The only thing that I know will certainly happen is whatever they do, they will try to do it when you're not looking.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Not Dun Shining*



Triple E said:


> Final stretch mama! For names Im gunna put "Not Dun Shining" on the table.


I just went to all breed pedigree and there is all ready an "Not Dun Shining"

Ugh


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I just went to all breed pedigree and there is all ready an "Not Dun Shining"
> 
> Ugh


There are other avenues to explore... Like: Never Dun Shining
;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*day 337*

Wow, getting close. She was full of energy with the sun shining yesterday. Running around. Seems wrong to see her running around, but it won't hurt as long as she is feels like she can. 

Not much has changed -- her udders get a little more each day. I don't see a lot of relaxing in the back end. 

no milk coming but as you all have said she is a maiden and may never drop milk until baby is born. 

Name ideas
~Never Done Shining
~Twice as Jazzy
~Jazzy Jr. (from my 7 year old nephew) 

Anyone want to take bets on delivery date?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

ok, I'll put my penny in for day 342


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*foaling date*



LoriF said:


> ok, I'll put my penny in for day 342


Isn't that April Fools day?

Very tender to touch udders today.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Isn't that April Fools day?
> 
> Very tender to touch udders today.


I don't know 342 just popped into my head, but if she foaled then, that would be pretty cool


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm gonna go 344, just coz.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Alright, my guess is 354! And a colt if we get to throw gender in


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My guess is buckskin filly with 4 white feet on April 6th 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh I forgot about markings!!! I'm going to add 2 hind white feet to my guess of 354 days and a bay dun colt. Lol I think I got it all covered now! Can't wait to see this lil ******


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I already put my foaling date prediction in but I don't remember what date I said and I'm too lazy to go back through the thread and find it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well....I am going to say April 4, filly(because that is the preference), and hmmm.....dun with 2 rear socks like momma.....and a forelock like daddy would be nice...(momma has NONE)....lol


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*day 338*

Hi guys, Love the guessing. I wish there was an area where we could keep track of our bets! 

Ideally, I would like a mini Jazz with a longer forelock, lower placed neck and a bit bigger feet. Part of me wants a palomino except for keeping the tail clean. LOL.

Things are a little fuller and relaxed today. I noticed on the camera that she was more restless last night. I love that she lays flat out in the stall and I can hear her breath. So sweet. 

Okay, if you have small children around I'm posting some x-rated pics. See what you think. I don't think their are much changes. What do you think? 

Also, curious about expressing milk. Above the nipple it's hard and if I were to push hard to express milk it would hurt her. the nipple, it self, is soft.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 340*

Nothing much to post.. but I wanted to document that it's day 340! Down the finish line at a slow pace.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

More pics?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

DKF is sick today, but maybe over the weekend....supposed to be cold and yucky, so probably just what a maiden might want? she doesn't look to have dropped to me, and is slowly bagging up. Dock has softened, but doesn't look like enough to my novice eyes.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

if DKF is sick, I vote for tonight. blasted horses always pick the worst times possible.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 341*



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> More pics?


i'll get some photos this a.m. She was more restless last night. She actually whinnied. Ha ha #FrankandBeans the barn was quieter last night without Misty the old lady chewing her cud. 

She is lifting her tail a lot more. She looks plain ole uncomfortable. groaning a lot when she is laying flat down. 

Yes, I have a horrible (did I say horrible) cold/flu/bug. Fever--chills-cough-sore-throat etc. So I'm been praying that she wouldn't go. Truth is ...I could have 30 days. I don't think so...but we will see. More pics later. 

Lisa


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*341 pictures*

I see changes today. See what you all think....I haven't figured out how to make photos go the correct direction. When I upload them they are correct.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just from a look at those pics....nah. She's dropping and she's getting there, but she still looks more like a wide "U". at the bottom of her belly.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I bet she will wait until Monday at least. We are expecting snow. Perhaps that trumps a sick owner?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> I bet she will wait until Monday at least. We are expecting snow. Perhaps that trumps a sick owner?


Especially if there's a power outage, that will definitely trump sick owner. First foal ever foaled here in OK was not due for 20 days, but there was a really nasty ice storm and during the storm we lost power for just a few minutes. By the time the power was back on the foal was on the ground. Sneaky heifers.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

She's at least changing!!!! Hopefully she goes nice and slow and waits for my 354 guess lol. Not gunna lie, I'm thinking now she will go before my guess.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Triple E said:


> She's at least changing!!!! Hopefully she goes nice and slow and waits for my 354 guess lol. Not gunna lie, I'm thinking now she will go before my guess.


Oh you make me happy @tripleE. I hope she goes before 354. I am watching her on my phone as I watch idol and surf and she is a lot different with her tail. rubbing, lifting etc. By the way...I love idol. 

If she goes tomorrow night my daughter will be here and she is super excited to experience. 

I left the old mare out again tonight (good for her to keep moving ad its in the 50's) also, so I could get normal noises out of the barn. Old horse noises are funny. LOL. 

Jazzy wasn't as bagged up tonight, but just as droopy in the hind end. Moving around deficiently makes things disperse.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 342 and I'm pretty tired*

I guess everything is the same this morning. But she was super restless last night. Lots of tail lifting groaning etc. Her tummy this a.m. was very night and she wasn't as comfortable having me touch it. Her udders seem fuller and she is softening up in the hind end. no milk or wax. doubt that will happen.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She looks like she's starting to drop. Still pretty round in the belly but it's a noticeable change. What color is the tissue just inside the vulva?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I've read that the vulva turns bright red. I bet that she has it Mon. April 4th 342 days.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

LoriF said:


> I've read that the vulva turns bright red. I bet that she has it Mon. April 4th 342 days.


LoriF you mean 344. Today is 342. 

It isn't dark red in her vulva. She is very quick to wink at me back there. 

So funny story. You crazy baby lovers will love this. 

So, my very good girl friend, and cousin-n-law, @tophatfarm is a big wig at our very large human society in Western NY. She is also a horse lover and she and her husband just bought a lovely farm not far from me. 

Well, I guess a pregnant mare came into the human society and @tophatfarm asked if I wanted another prego mare to take are of. I laughed and suggested she do it b/c she had super large stalls and lots of pastures and what a great experience and she could give them all back when she was done. LOL. 

The mama looks like it's a POA. They heard she was bred to a mini stallion. they didn't know her dates etc. They though maybe May. But basically no clue. they moved her from human society to her farm Wednesday. 

@tophatfarm has a birthday today (yes April Fools day) I had already pulled a silly trick on her. So I get a text from her with this POA with a baby by its side. I laughed and said you have a great photoshop expert. Then about 15 minutes later I get a call saying get your butt out here she had a baby. I laughed again and said that is the best April Fools joke. She said it wasn't and I was to come out. So yup. they had a baby. OMG. So cute.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Mare looks like she's got some appy in there. Cute little baby too!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Mare looks like she's got some appy in there. Cute little baby too!


that's why we think it's a POA. Usually they have appy in them. baby doesn't look like a mini either. Who knows All healthy and happy. 

Now on to mine.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Usually when they're going to foal the teats point somewhat outwards (toward the baby when they suck), that's another clue to watch for.

If you look at Cali's foaling thread, the first pic from Mar. 29th show the nipples a bit more outward pointing, she had it the next day I believe.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

EponaLynn said:


> Usually when they're going to foal the teats point somewhat outwards (toward the baby when they suck), that's another clue to watch for.
> 
> If you look at Cali's foaling thread, the first pic from Mar. 29th show the nipples a bit more outward pointing, she had it the next day I believe.


I did read your thread...and the comment about the outward nipples stuck with me. Great tip. 

Just had a false alarm down at barn. Jazz is stalled right next to an old mare who has barely any teeth so the noises are interesting. I was thinking it was Jazz making some noises. no luck. Tomorrow I move the camera a bit. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Very patiently waitiiiiiing


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 345*



LoriF said:


> Very patiently waitiiiiiing


So, we got dumped on with snow and cold weather. Awful. I expected her to go last night b/c of the weather, but no. but I didn't get much sleep b/c I keep waking up to her snoring. 

She was laying down a lot last night and this morning for so long and with less labored breathing, that I threw my clothes on to check on her. I didn't take photos, but maybe her udders will filled a little more. I noticed that were warmer for sure. I am going to head back down there at 9 and finish cleaning her stall and let her out in the snow for a little while. Then back in she goes. I don't want her to have a baby in a snow bank. LOL. 

Right now she is sleeping standing up. Very quiet. She ate her breakfast, but not all of her hay. Her belly was more sensitive to touch.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 347 and I am getting super tired*

I know I have read that sometimes the mare's udders aren't as full in the afternoon at feeding time. I am guessing it is b/c they are moving around. But, seriously, so much less. 

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I know I have read that sometimes the mare's udders aren't as full in the afternoon at feeding time. I am guessing it is b/c they are moving around. But, seriously, so much less.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this?


Yup, they go up, they go down and then they don't do anything for days. Then, voila!, they fill up and start to wax eventually. Unless the mare's a maiden.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yup, they go up, they go down and then they don't do anything for days. Then, voila!, they fill up and start to wax eventually. Unless the mare's a maiden.


Even the experienced mares can be total rule breakers. One of my sisters bred her mare several years ago. It was her third foal but you wouldn't know it from her udder as she was an A cup mare. Had very little udder filling and no milk could be expressed. 24 hours before foaling, her udder filled with teats almost flattened out from the fullness of a very small udder, no wax, no dripping, no signs of labor. 11:30pm check had her very happily eating hay with no signs of discomfort, 4:30am check had an almost dry foal nursing at her side and getting around very well on wobbly legs. Maidens aren't the only unpredictable ones when it comes to udder and milk development 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*day 348*



SunnyDraco said:


> Even the experienced mares can be total rule breakers. One of my sisters bred her mare several years ago. It was her third foal but you wouldn't know it from her udder as she was an A cup mare. Had very little udder filling and no milk could be expressed. 24 hours before foaling, her udder filled with teats almost flattened out from the fullness of a very small udder, no wax, no dripping, no signs of labor. 11:30pm check had her very happily eating hay with no signs of discomfort, 4:30am check had an almost dry foal nursing at her side and getting around very well on wobbly legs. Maidens aren't the only unpredictable ones when it comes to udder and milk development
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sunnydraco so funny about the A cup. She is just like her mama (me) She is a maiden so I don't expect any milk. So, if her udders really fill up I will know what to possibly expect. Ugh. I want this baby here.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

I have another question for you guys. My mare is a cribber. I know cribbing is very controversial. Some say cribbing is hereditary. I was considering putting her cribbing strap on once she has the baby. What do you think?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My friend owns a persistent cribber. She's worn a crib strap 100% of the time and doesn't crib with it on. She uses the leather one with the block between the jaws, but will also use the nut-cracker looking one. Her mare just foaled and she wore the crib strap the entire time. She's been doing fine with it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I have another question for you guys. My mare is a cribber. I know cribbing is very controversial. Some say cribbing is hereditary. I was considering putting her cribbing strap on once she has the baby. What do you think?


I have no experience with a cribber. I do know that foals learn a LOT by observing their mothers, so I would put the strap on and never let that foal see her crib.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thankfully, she is a light cribber, at least in my humble opinion.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*349 days...just saying.*

So so tired. Going to take a nap.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> So so tired. Going to take a nap.


Yep, going to foal for sure now


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Suddenly my guess of 354 seems more likely. Come on mama!!!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*day 349 Pictures*

They look pretty much the same...don't you think?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

at your mare


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it possible to get some whole body shots from the side, so we can see where her belly is and what her croup looks like?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*body shots (sounds like a cocktail)*



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Is it possible to get some whole body shots from the side, so we can see where her belly is and what her croup looks like?


Hi, 
I will take some pics tomorrow. 

Lisa


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well how is she today? We are having a rainstorm this evening and I keep wondering how mama jazz is and if she will finally let us see her her little gem!!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Mama Jazz 351*



Triple E said:


> Well how is she today? We are having a rainstorm this evening and I keep wondering how mama jazz is and if she will finally let us see her her little gem!!


Mama Jazz is still hanging in there. I have been feeling the baby move and it's the sweetest moment. One hand under her belly and one hand on the top and she wraps her head around to me and nuzzles me. My daughter got to experience it last night too. 

Her tail is losing a lot of the muscle. Funny when she poops. she lifts it up to poop and it does this little dance. LOL . she poops and pees a lot -- no room to keep it in the body now. Her tummy is so hard sometimes. 

I have a friend who is a reader (psychic). She isn't a professional or anything...just for her own fun and she doesn't practice on a regular basis. 

Anyway, she connected with Jazz...says she is having a colt and she is fine and she will deliver in 5 nights. Which means Monday. Not sure how she would know what sex she is delivering or when since humans don't know what they are having or when they are delivering, but animals are delivering. 

I'll try and get some body shots today.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing!
I love threads waiting for baby--I bet you are so excited 
Eagerly awaiting the arrival 8D


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Her teats are filling slowly....


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 351*



Zexious said:


> Subbing!
> I love threads waiting for baby--I bet you are so excited
> Eagerly awaiting the arrival 8D


Zexious I am so excited. If you knew this mare you would be too. she is the sweetest, most talented, biggest hearted mare ever. What is 8D? 

I know she is getting closer but she'll probably push it to 362! 


@greentree -- yes they are filling slowing. But I heard maiden mares don't get as big. She is an A cup. LOL just like her mama.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And she's still a nice wide U/ freakin' auto correct
.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OK-I am back in town and have a few days off so can lose some sleep....some on mama!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*The dreaded "U"*



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And she's still a nice wide U/ freakin' auto correct
> .


Can't the "U" change quickly? If the baby moves?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Can't the "U" change quickly? If the baby moves?


OH YES! It can and it's very definite too. 










This is a 4 y.o. maiden I found, she foaled about 14 hrs after this photo. 










This mare is not maiden but you can see how far the baby has dropped really well here. 

I wish I'd had my camera with me the other day at the vet ranch. There was a pony mar there who made such a distinct V... that I'd have been sitting right beside her from now on if she'd been mine.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 352*

I was hoping tonight. But no luck. No changes.


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

C'mon girl - We're all anxiously waiting for you to share that foal!!! Here's hoping for a baby by morning!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I was hoping tonight. But no luck. No changes.


Maybe she's waiting for warmer weather - Toronto had a snow storm yesterday!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*day 353 -- no baby*

Bored and frustrated.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Bored and frustrated.


Hang in there! Foal watch is frustrating and makes you want to bang your head into the wall repeatedly. You wonder why you thought breeding your mare was a good idea in the first place and you SWEAR to never do this again. Then when your at your wits end and ready to say screw it, you get your baby. And surprisingly it is all worth it and you are completely in love.

And about a month later you want to do it all over again 

But in the mean time see if someone can watch her for a few hours today and get some sleep. You will feel way better for it


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*day 354*

Now that the foal is officially on the back side (but still acceptable time) Everyone tells me that it's probably a colt. Has anyone else heard of this wives tale? 

Lisa


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Now that the foal is officially on the back side (but still acceptable time) Everyone tells me that it's probably a colt. Has anyone else heard of this wives tale?
> 
> Lisa


I don't know after they've started to drop but I've heard that if they carry low throughout the pregnancy it will probably be a colt. That's why I think my mare is going to give me a colt.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Now that the foal is officially on the back side (but still acceptable time) Everyone tells me that it's probably a colt. Has anyone else heard of this wives tale?
> 
> Lisa


There are a million OWTs about days in foal and sex of the foal. If she passes 360 someone will tell you that since she's running late, it's a filly. I just wait and see what I get, LOL!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> There are a million OWTs about days in foal and sex of the foal. If she passes 360 someone will tell you that since she's running late, it's a filly. I just wait and see what I get, LOL!


You didn't wait and see... You had an ultrasound done to peek early ROFL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Isn't it hard to tell with an ultra sound? So easy for them to hide their parts. Either way I don't care...seriously, I don't. But I love the ole wives tales etc. Fun.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> You didn't wait and see... You had an ultrasound done to peek early ROFL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This year that's true. This is the first year I've ever done that though. Most of the time I just "wait for Christmas".


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Isn't it hard to tell with an ultra sound? So easy for them to hide their parts. Either way I don't care...seriously, I don't. But I love the ole wives tales etc. Fun.


If you really want some entertainment with old wives tails while waiting... Try the nail test 

Take a long metal nail, hang it on a thread (or even use a mane or tail hair off your mare), hold the thread/hair above the back with the nail just above your mare's back (don't make contact between the nail and your mare). While holding your hand as still as possible, watch to see what the nail does. If it starts swinging straight back and forth, parallel to the spine, it means you have a colt. If the nail swings around and around in a circle, it means you have a filly. 

You may also find that there is also a "positive" reaction when using the nail tests on unbred mares, geldings and stallions... Sometimes the nail test is right for predicting gender, sometimes it is wrong kinda like flipping a coin to determine foal gender. But the fact that the nail actually does react in certain ways is kinda fun ;-)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Isn't there something similar for human? Seems like I recall a needle on a thread or something like that. Well-50/50, just like any other guess. ;-)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

There's another wives tale saying that the phase of the moon when the mare conceives determines the gender of the foal. That's on the money (about 50% of the time) too.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I tried the nail test for fun and it just hung there. yet, there is a foal in there using my mare as a punching bag. i have a pretty steady hand though and the wind wasn't blowing


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I love all these OWT!!! I used the string test and it said a filly and that's what I got. Most likey just a coincidence but a fun one at that.

I did however just read an awesome paper that discussed embryo gender. To sum it up it was saying it has been discovered that when transferring embryos the females have a huger success rate of a successful transfer. This is because the XX is structurally more stable then the XY. That paper then continued that because is has been discovered the XX is more stable it is able to survive better in "non-prime" conditions. These non-prime conditions where listed to be both maiden mares (because the uterus is actually not mature until carrying a foal to term) and older mares with cysts and/or damaged crevices and poor perineal confirmation. 

That said after taking and looking through hundreds of mares foaling records there is almost always 4-10 extra days added to a mares foaling average when the mares are carrying a colt. You can't count the maiden year simply because they have no pattern and their bodies are so confused about what is happening. 

So to sum it all up, scientifically speaking, there is a higher than average chance your mare is carrying a filly, but maidens are completely unpredictable and enjoy shattering every rule in the book including many you didn't know existed.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 355 -- OWT's*



Triple E said:


> I love all these OWT!!! I used the string test and it said a filly and that's what I got. Most likey just a coincidence but a fun one at that.
> 
> I did however just read an awesome paper that discussed embryo gender. To sum it up it was saying it has been discovered that when transferring embryos the females have a huger success rate of a successful transfer. This is because the XX is structurally more stable then the XY. That paper then continued that because is has been discovered the XX is more stable it is able to survive better in "non-prime" conditions. These non-prime conditions where listed to be both maiden mares (because the uterus is actually not mature until carrying a foal to term) and older mares with cysts and/or damaged crevices and poor perineal confirmation.
> 
> ...


I don't know the nail or string test. At this point I just want my mare to deliver this giant child that has been in her body for almost a year. Poor thing. Sometimes I feel guilty for making her pregnant. Although, I do know that mares desire to be pregnant b/c that is nature. 

So Mama Jazz was inseminated with frozen seamen. I wonder what the odds are that she has a filly. I think I mentioned I would like another filly. I love mares. 

Last night, my daughter and I went down to the barn to hang with the horses. It was a nice night. I gave Jazz a good groom -- at one point she had too much and got a little grumpy. My daughter shed and clipped our mini (who was born on our farm). Her name is Pearl and she is a character. My daughter used the clippers to clip her name into her coat. LOL. 

Have a great day and thank you all for the support.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I read that the Y cells are faster moving but die faster too and the X's are a little slower but live longer. So in theory, the longer it takes for ovulation after insemination the better the chances for a filly.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Still waiting, waiting x.x

I'd like more pics of Pearl, if that isn't too OT


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

LoriF said:


> I read that the Y cells are faster moving but die faster too and the X's are a little slower but live longer. So in theory, the longer it takes for ovulation after insemination the better the chances for a filly.



That is fascinating! gunna have to read up on that and start testing it!!!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*356 days and no relief in site.*

Hi, nothing much to report. She pees and poops a lot -- guessing there isn't much room in there. Love watching her sleep -- she doesn't stay down as long as she used to -- guessing it's hard to breath. 

I saw her stretch out her back leg this a.m. Never seen her do that before. Kind of awkward. The weather is beautiful here and expected to be all weekend so if she goes this weekend it will be nice and warm. Udders are a little more full this a.m. Back end looks about the same. no waxing, uterus looks pink. Bags under my eyes! LOL

Lisa


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Dang! She is really making us wait for it!! I don't know about anyone else but I'm kinda dying to see more pictures of the cutie!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have a squeamish friend who can come over and spell your watching for a bit? Then, as soon as you fall asleep, the mare will foal and you will hopefully be awakened by your friend hitting the floor.

Or perhaps shower and get all dressed up in non-barn clothing and pretend like you intend to go out to dinner. Drive away, wait 5 minutes and come back!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Or perhaps shower and get all dressed up in non-barn clothing and pretend like you intend to go out to dinner. Drive away, wait 5 minutes and come back!


:rofl: Only another horse person finds that a rational, reasonable suggestion.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Today is the day! I can feel it


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Fingers crossed


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 357 -- super warm day in Western NY*

Okay everyone, no baby. I was thinking it might happen last night b/c she really didn't go down much during the day like she normally does. anyway. she is very docile but she is NOT off food. LOL. Here are some pics from this a.m. I decided to put my self in a selfie with her udders. It makes her look like a giant. Have a good laugh. everything looks so giant. Oh well, guess I'm not good at taking pics of horsey private parts. 

Check out her beautiful tail. I took it out of the braid and vetwrap to let her swat flies today.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is such a gorgeous girl!
Still (im)patiently waiting for baby!! <3


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Zexious said:


> She is such a gorgeous girl!
> Still (im)patiently waiting for baby!! <3


Zexious -- you should change your profile picture to one of your horses or of your self. Don't take it personally, but I love to put a picture with your comments and your comments are so sweet and supportive. :0)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Teehee! I'm partial to this one. But! I'll post a picture here for you c:









This picture is a few years old, but this is Gator and I 

EDIT-typo x.x


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

She is beautiful! It was about time we had a full body picture of her again, instead of just teats and genitals lol. But..... she honestly doesn't look like the foal is ready to leave his comfortable bed yet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, she's not looking like she's good to go yet. I need to take some more pics of Patti and put them up. She's on day 342 and looks more ready than your mare. OY these mares are vexing!

ETA, looked at her pics again and her teats look more "focused" downward even though not huge and her labia seem to have lengthened and relaxed a bit. She IS progressing, just no rush.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Zexious said:


> ^Teehee! I'm partial to this one. But! I'll post a picture here for you c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gator is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Bondre said:


> She is beautiful! It was about time we had a full body picture of her again, instead of just teats and genitals lol. But..... she honestly doesn't look like the foal is ready to leave his comfortable bed yet.


Vet says 365 days is normal. Seriously. My friend thinks the 22nd b/c its a full moon. 

I want to go ride my horse tomorrow, but I don't know if I should. He is about 45 minutes away then ride for 1 hour, cool out and home. Ugh.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Vet says 365 days is normal. Seriously. My friend thinks the 22nd b/c its a full moon.
> 
> I want to go ride my horse tomorrow, but I don't know if I should. He is about 45 minutes away then ride for 1 hour, cool out and home. Ugh.


Yeah, OSU says anywhere from 320 to 370 is in the normal range, if mares have such a thing as NORMAL. I'm in the same boat as you, I have a friend coming into Will Rogers tonight at about 6:30 and have to go get her. It's about 1.5 hours both ways, plus we'll need to stop and eat. Except for the fact that I sincerely doubt Patti would EVER be so considerate of a human to foal before midnight, I'd be nervous about it. Part of me is kind of wishing she would though, I can't wait to see that foal!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Let's talk stage 1*



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yeah, OSU says anywhere from 320 to 370 is in the normal range, if mares have such a thing as NORMAL. I'm in the same boat as you, I have a friend coming into Will Rogers tonight at about 6:30 and have to go get her. It's about 1.5 hours both ways, plus we'll need to stop and eat. Except for the fact that I sincerely doubt Patti would EVER be so considerate of a human to foal before midnight, I'd be nervous about it. Part of me is kind of wishing she would though, I can't wait to see that foal!


Dreamcatcher do you have a thread with your foal? 

Today is a beautiful day and I don't think she will go while she is grazing outside. Maybe...but she always seems very calm outside. 

So let's talk stage 1. Tell me about it? 

Lisa


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/la-peppermint-patti-confirmed-foal-593921/page7/

I'm going to get some new pics today. I also have this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/honey-boo-boo-confirmed-foal-593913/page3/

Because I have 2 coming. After I finish having my coffee, I'm going to go out and do the Pregnant Princess grooming thing with Boo and I'll update both threads in a little bit.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well stage one is the longest stage of delivery. It can last anywhere from 1-4 hours. And it really just looks like they are anxious, lots of pacing, biting at flanks, pooping and peeing a little. Can also look like colic, sweating along neck and flanks and laying down rolling, standing back up and repeating it all over again. The tricky part about stage one is if you go out and check on her during this time she has the complete power to shut it down and hold of delivery for up to a couple days later. 

If you see her acting like this, even if she is in pasture, leave her be!!! Once her water breaks then you are in business and can move her real quick from pasture to her stall as long as it's not too far away. Once her water breaks the foal should be out in 10-30 minutes.

And I was always worried that it would be hard to see when her water breaks but it really looks like a water balloon exploded. And the mares I have seen also seem kind of surprised that it happened and don't go into a "pee stance" when it happens


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

From a CSU article I found and printed out: 

*Stage One
The first stage of labor is generally the
longest and may take from one to four hours.
The mare may act restless, circling her stall
or paddock. She may get up and down
frequently, pass small amounts of manure or
urine and act nervous. The mare may also
show some colic-like symptoms such as
looking at her sides, sweating along her neck
and flanks and showing signs of abdominal
discomfort. Mares may not exhibit all of
these symptoms but usually have a distinct
change of behavior during Stage One labor.*

I watch my mares like a hawk and their 1-4 hour estimate of stage 1 seems short to me, unless they define it as doing all those things witha nervous appearance, all at once. Patti has been biting her sides when the foal kicks for over a week. She circles, she lays down, she rolls and generally appears to be trying to position the foal. The only thing missing is the nervous appearance. If you want to talk about the physical cues, her nipples are pointing down, her bag is building, the foal is dropping but I'm still seeing a "U" and not a "V", but the bottom of the "U" is getting pointier. She won't lose the muscles in her tail, she's a tail flipper and will do it right up to delivery. I'll check for wax, but don't recall if Patti waxes or not. Boo is a more "by the book" kind of mare and she's progressing very quickly, though she's 20 days behind Patti.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*tail flipper*



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> From a CSU article I found and printed out:
> 
> *Stage One
> The first stage of labor is generally the
> ...


What exactly is a tail flipper. When they pee they flip their tail over their back ? 

Jazz does a lot of those things now. small poops and lots of small pees. Moving and lifting her tail. Not colicy though and not circling. I think I am a week away. I've gone back and reviewed other posts and Jazzy is way off still. Watch it go to 370. Can't wait to see all your pics.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

They do end up doing all the typical "stage one" for up to a few weeks before foaling. However when stage one really hits you will laugh and wonder how the heck you thought anything before that was even close. For my mare I was watching tv and watching the camera as she ate her dinner and once she finished she started pacing, laying down roll once stand up circle and repeat the whole process. I told the family here we go, we all got our foaling clothes on grabbed the kit say back down and watched her. Then an hour later on the dot she laid down again and her water burst and the foalert went off. And we moseyed out there and made it there before the amniotic sac was even visible. 

Once it starts there is no denying what your seeing


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I had one mare I could tell when she was in labor. All the rest of them just quietly munched their hay then laid down and spit them out in minutes.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I had one mare I could tell when she was in labor. All the rest of them just quietly munched their hay then laid down and spit them out in minutes.


Oh Great CnGrace. I was hoping it was obvious. 

Obviously, I made it to ride my horse yesterday with a baby being delivered. 

She is now lame b/c of the weight she is carrying. Luckily, she isn't running around. Cross your fingers she goes soon.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 359*

Well, after all our talk about stage 1 I thought she was entering it. 8:30 a.m. she is on the Jazzy cam and I see her swishing her tail, circling, biting her side etc and with in a few minutes it was over. I watched her on and off all day. (from a far) Nothing out of the ordinary.

i did take a couple of photos. she has dropped a bit and maybe a bit v'ed. I believe she is a strong C cup-maybe a D. Her nipples are giant and facing downward (not outward) Everything is very hard and I can imagine very uncomfortable. 

I took a great photo, but I am too lazy to post it tonight. I swear her belly was bigger on either side of her today. She is as big as a house. And, honestly, it makes me nervous. 

That being said...she could go tonight.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

For both of you, I hope she does!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, no luck. I am up getting ready for work and watching while (hopefully) DKF sleeps a bit. She is calm. and nothing out of the ordinary at all. Hopefully DKF will post the pics of her, I also think she is dropping, but nothing dramatic, the "U" seems to be narrowing into a V gradually. After today I am off for 3 days, so hoping it will happen! I did get to see her briefly night before last and definitely her udders are much different that a few days prior...so, at least we are getting closer. I think DKF and I are both a bit nervous that the baby is getting too big.....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The baby is probably just the right size. It's amazing how big they get just before they foal. Patti laid down the other night and rolled onto her side and it looked like something out of "Titanic". It's right about now when I start feeling guilty for having gotten them pregnant, because they look SO ungainly and uncomfortable.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 360 -- OMG I can't believe she still hasn't had the baby*

to say I am tired is not even close. 

Last night I woke up to her walking around in her stall, rolling, pawing, looking uncomfortable and ****ed. So, I was sure we were in stage 1. Oh, no, She continued to be on and off uncomfortable all night. She can stand so still too. 
I'm headed down now so I will update you later.

So to keep this thread interesting, instead of me whining about her not having her baby. Lets find out what everyone's discipline of horses are. What breeds you breed, why? what for? give us a story. If you want. :0)

Lisa


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been lurking along, and man is she dragging this out! I want to see the baby already :lol: though I know not as bad as you!

As for your question, I do a lot of the local Arabian shows. We show in Sport Horse In Hand, Sport Horse Under Saddle, Hunter Pleasure, and Native Costume for fun. We are currently moving up to working in Second Level Dressage, and aiming to qualify for our Regionals in Dressage. We will already be showing Regionals in Sport Horse Under Saddle (planned on doing In Hand as well, but "trading it in" to show Dressage), so this will be extra. My mare is registered Half Arabian; her dam was a registered APHA. When we do breed, she will go to a Purebred Arabian so we can still register the foal, and the foal would be bred to be my next Dressage/Sport Horse mount. My kids are already laying claim to Izzie :lol:


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> I've been lurking along, and man is she dragging this out! I want to see the baby already :lol: though I know not as bad as you!
> 
> As for your question, I do a lot of the local Arabian shows. We show in Sport Horse In Hand, Sport Horse Under Saddle, Hunter Pleasure, and Native Costume for fun. We are currently moving up to working in Second Level Dressage, and aiming to qualify for our Regionals in Dressage. We will already be showing Regionals in Sport Horse Under Saddle (planned on doing In Hand as well, but "trading it in" to show Dressage), so this will be extra. My mare is registered Half Arabian; her dam was a registered APHA. When we do breed, she will go to a Purebred Arabian so we can still register the foal, and the foal would be bred to be my next Dressage/Sport Horse mount. My kids are already laying claim to Izzie :lol:


I am not familiar with the Arab world at all, so this is really interesting and I have questions. What is Sport Horse? Arab bred with an warm blood? Seriously, have no idea. Costume classes are so much work. Do you have to tweak your costume each time you show or do you use the same one? I love the name Izzie.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Day 360 take 2*

So....she is leaking milk. Never saw colostrum. It is very white and I can see drips down her let. Ugh I hear that is bad. I have the milk test...do you think I should use it? I didn't get a full body pic but here are her girly part pics. Oh...and by the way...her vulva is barking. LOL.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Hope everything is ok! ;-;


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay...So milk dripping all day. anxiety that she will lose all colostrum. Just got off the phone with vet. She called me. She said the mare would be fine. But she was dripping a lot. Once I got her outside she just grazed peacefully. Brought her in b/c she wanted to come in....she slept. Lots of pacing, raising tail, rolling, pawing etc. It's like stage 1 goes on FOREVER. Ugh. Her tummy is still huge. I want this over.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yay, getting close!!! Looks like your mare and Ebony's Lizzy are in a race to the finish.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I am not familiar with the Arab world at all, so this is really interesting and I have questions. What is Sport Horse? Arab bred with an warm blood? Seriously, have no idea. Costume classes are so much work. Do you have to tweak your costume each time you show or do you use the same one? I love the name Izzie.


Sport Horse is a class they came up with to try to show the versatility of the Arabian. Basically, the main ring hunter pleasure classed turned into saddleseat horses wearing hunt seat tack (at least, a lot of them). Sport horse is supposed to be for horses that can do something other than rail classes. A lot of horses still only do those classes and don't do anything else, but Izzie actually does more than rail classes. Truthfully, rail classes bore me :lol:

I just got a new costume, and I'll wear it every time I show in that class. I do need to tweak it a bit, but nothing major! And won't require it every single time!

And thanks! My husband picked her name  We HATED her original name!

Also, yay! It looks like she's getting close!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Oops, meant to post this link too. Talks about what they look for in a sport horse 

How To: Training the Sport Horse Part 2 presented by Arabian Horse World


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

How does miss jazz look today???


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

DKF promised me she would post more pics here tonite. She is very tired, but I will say miss Jazzy looks tired too. Very tired...almost as tired as her poor mom. We were all up late last night.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for sharing the costume. Love it in the snow.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*360 was the day!*

I am so glad the pregnancy stage was over. The whole thing was getting me stressed out especially since she was dripping milk.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Awwwwww!!!! Pretty little bay! 

Colt or filly?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Now that DKF has made the announcement....I have a couple photos myself! She is a real cutie, and Jazz is a wonderful mom.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Aw! Adorable!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Full day with the mini Jazz*

Lots of visitors and excited friends came to visit including the vet. The vet said she was a wonderful mother and the baby was doing wonderfully. The sac was all complete. The vet encouraged an outing into the pasture so they spent about 4 hours outside today~soaking up the sun.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OH YAY!!!!!!!!! She's a cutie! So....Jazz (mom) = Blues (baby)? Cute cute cute.......I'm going to run out and tell Patti that she has officially LOST the race to foaling, so she can quit holding out!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh yay!!!! What a beautiful little baby! Colt or filly? Just too stinking cute!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a pretty little thing, I love her little nose. Do you have a name for her?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*filly*

I am working on a barn name. Blues is cute, but got shot down. Etta, Ella, Dixie or Cricket. 

I'm thinking she will be a buckskin. What do you guys think.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

She looks like an adorable little bay to me. But you never know with foal coats. But that's what I'm guessing!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think she's bay. Her coat is too red to be buckskin. Even foals that shed out into golden buckskin tend to start out creamier-colored.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

FINALLY! As long as that mare held on I was half expecting the foal to come out full grown. LOL Congratulations!


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Congratulations! What a beautiful pair they make.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

You're welcome (about sharing the costume lol)

And that baby is adorable!! She was WELL worth the wait haha! I'm sure she enjoyed her time outside too! Congrats on an adorable, healthy foal!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> FINALLY! As long as that mare held on I was half expecting the foal to come out full grown. LOL Congratulations!


JCnGrace she is a giant. The top of her butt is up to my hip. She weighs @ 90Lbs. She is a month bigger. Ha Ha.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think she's bay. Her coat is too red to be buckskin. Even foals that shed out into golden buckskin tend to start out creamier-colored.


A bay would be okay too. Her ears have a black rim and tip. So cute. Her giant ears I should say. LOL.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

I was soooooo tired yesterday and didn't get a descent nap in. Last night I slept for 10 hours and never had to look at the Jazzy Cam. LOL. Oh to sleep.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My first guess would be bay but I have seen buckskin foals similar to that color.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Buckskin or Bay that is the question?*



LoriF said:


> My first guess would be bay but I have seen buckskin foals similar to that color.


Eitherway, I don't care. I haven't owned a bay in a long time so it could be fun. 

What a freaking pistol she is. Running, bucking leaping. Jazzy is such a good mom. won't let her get out of her site for even a moment. 

Jazz is very sore. She had a rough delivery. She is bleeding a lot. So there is swelling and like a hematoma. So I think it is draining. The vet and I have been in touch a lot today. She is great. She was aware of the damage, No tearing on the outside, but I think on the inside either she ripped or maybe the hoof got her. So I have been cold water hosing.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

OUCH! Poor mare. Have you given her anything for it? Banamine is usually a good go-to after foaling. Manages pain and also helps for inflammation. Super cute filly though! Well worth the 360 day wait.  I know how long that wait feels...


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

bute and cold hosing. That's how good Jazz is. Stands stark still as long as baby is with in 2 feet of her. LOL


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Jazzy is healing much better. I had the vet out b/c I just wasn't comfortable with the situation. I could tell Jazz was in a lot of pain. She dousched her (spelling). She had a about an 1" laceration inside her vulva. Probably hitting a vein. they checked her blood levels and she was fine. No fever, but her gums were lighter then normal. Not white, but not normal. So she is on smzs and Banimine. 

For some reason the Banimine paste was super difficult to get out of the the syringe so when dissolving the SMZs I added the pasted, but it didn't dissolve so I added more water, ugh, now I had a soup. I added Chia seeds. the Chia seeds soaked up the water and made the paste so easy to work with. I do usually add applesauce, but I didn't have any in the house. Chia seeds are good for the stomach too. Just a little hint. 

Lisa


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> For some reason the Banimine paste was super difficult to get out of the the syringe
> 
> Lisa


Get your vet to give you the injectable Banamine and then you can draw it up and top dress her feed with it, no trouble at all. It's a lot more economical too.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

You can give the injectable Banamine by mouth? (put it into feed)? I knew it can be injected intramuscular if a vein can't be found but I didn't know it could be put into feed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

wbwks said:


> You can give the injectable Banamine by mouth? (put it into feed)? I knew it can be injected intramuscular if a vein can't be found but I didn't know it could be put into feed.


Yup it can. Works great. 

A 100 ml bottle costs around $26.00 and has roughly 10 doses (1 ml/100 lbs). A tube of the paste is also $26.00 and has 3 daily doses in it.......

And I NEVER give Banamine or Bute IM. You can get a nasty infection that is really tough to clear up at the injection site.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

wbwks said:


> You can give the injectable Banamine by mouth?


Did it by accident once. My Bo had held onto a syringe of ACE I had, then when I went to have Aires' feet done the next time, I had her husband grab the ACE for me...except he accidentally grabbed their syringe of banamine. Didn't know the difference visually, so I gave Aires a dose of it orally, which you can do with ACE. He turned into a total stoner pony and had the serious munchies. :icon_rolleyes: :lol:


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Good to know about the injectable, but too late. Already purchased. For next time.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I knew since I was away for a long weekend without cell service that everyone would foal!

Congrats, she is gorgeous.


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm so bummed I missed the initial announcement, but with the Horse Forum upgrade I got locked out for some time. Anyway I'm back now and so excited to see the new babies!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Barn Name is Melody "there is no melody in jazz"*

Posted in Reining for Fun that I was looking for name choices.

baby daddy-dun Roostin
baby mama-Shine and Spin
Baby grandpa-Twice as Shiney
baby grandpa-Gallo Del Cielo (aka Rooster)
mama barn name - Jazz
baby barn name - Melody

Name ideas


Spinme a jazz melody
dun Spinin Twice
Spin out Twice
Dun Spinin
spin Twice as Shiney
roostin Spinner
spinning Rooster
roosters Spin Out
Spinning a Shiney Melody
Dun Spun A Melody
Rooster Run
Roost N Shine
Twice as Cocky
spin Cycle
Spinning Spinner
Spinning like a top
Lights Camera shine
Never Dun Shinning


----------

